# Birds down!



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Got bored watching the tube sunday morning so I called my brother and told him to grab his gear we were going to go chase some birds. So we head up Ogden Canyon and go check a pond and lo and behold it is holding some ducks so we put a sneak on them but we got busted so no quackers today. So we headed to another spot I knew but hadn't hunted since '01 holy guacamole they can build a buch of crap in 7 years! No more hunting or shooting in that area.What a bummer used to be a good spot for ruffies. We head over to another spot and we hike up the hill and down the hill over three ridges not a bird or even a bunny. We turn and head down to the bottom of the valley get the dog a drink in the creek and head up the other side and turn back toward the truck we went about 500 yds and the dog flushes a single ruff and I missed and now the dog gives me the look like how did you miss that dummy. We continue back toward the truck up and over a ridge headed toward two small trees just as we get up to the trees the dog gets all kinds of birdy and I am ready this time up they come,a double,this time I am ready and I draw down and finally blue sky between the bird and the dog and I drop the hammer,instant fold along with a good amount of feathers floating on the afternoon breeze. I wasn't able to get a bead on the second bird but all the while I am trying to keep a mental note of where the bird I shot fell keep track of where the other bird is heading and call the dog back as she seems determined to get the other bird herself. Finally she gives up and heeds my command and returns to heal. I guess that was her revenge for missing an easy shot. So I get her looking for the dead bird didn't take long and she makes the retrieve. Now her comes the real shocker. I have hunted this area for close to 15 years and have killed several ruffs and a few blues if I hike far enough up the hill and have on a very few occasions run into a covey of chukars so when these two birds flushed I figured they were chukars but they were in fact huns.I stood there in utter disbelief as I deposit the bird into my vest as I have never seen any of those little rockets in this area let alone shoot one. Now its time to try and get the second bird after a 45 minute trek in circles trying to locate and blast the second bird with no success we head back down toward the truck into the bottom of the valley to get the dog another drink of water.Me and my brother are standing there talking as the dog drinks and plays in the creek,all of a sudden she breaks out of the creek in a flash and I tell my brother to get ready as she flushes four ruffs out of the thick grass on the other side of the creek.Three of them fly toward my brother as the fourth swings wide toward me leaving me a passing shot to my right and I drop him as my brother fires three times and misses.She finds and retrieves my bird goes over and squats next to by brothers feet and pees as she looks at him with disgust in her eyes as to say I could have made that shot dummy.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I tell you what, that Miya sure is a great dog to work with!! Good job on your hunt again, luv2fsh&hnt!! It's a shame that your brother wasn't able to at least one of three, but that's how hunting is sometimes.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great story....good lookin' birds!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting a Hun. That would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That hun sure is pretty. Good work on the birds.


----------

